#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Ушел Таклунг Цетрул Ринпоче

## Пема Ванчук

Кьябдже Таклунг Цетрул Ринпоче скончался сегодня, 23 декабря около 2:30 утра в Бодхгае.

----------

Говинда (23.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Даже МАНИ за него не надо читать, скончаться в Бодхгае - это великая честь. Всем того же желаю!

----------

Aion (24.12.2015), Дондог (10.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Надо за нас читать указанную молитву гуру.

----------

Lanky (24.12.2015), Нико (24.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (24.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Надо за нас читать указанную молитву гуру.


вот такую нашел еще:

----------

Дондог (10.05.2016), Нико (25.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2015), Эделизи (26.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Къябдже Таклунг Цетрул Ринпоче находится в состоянии посмертной медитации Тугдам  https://www.facebook.com/kesang.d.bh...04?pnref=story :

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Joy (28.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2015)

----------

